# Anyone have a horse by windgap blue?



## Bing184 (4 August 2014)

Hi, just wondering if anyone has a horse by windgap blue, he is my mares sire and I am curious as to wether there is many in this country as he is in ireland. Pictures would be nice. Thanks &#128522;


----------



## Eothain (29 August 2014)

There's at least 3 by him over there!!!

As an aside, I actually competed Windgap when he was a young horse


----------



## SharonMannion (18 September 2014)

We stand Windgap Blue and there is many Windgap Blue horses in the Uk Check out Windgap Stud on facebook and you might find some


----------



## Goldenstar (18 September 2014)

I have one of his grandsons who has the 'look ' of him .


----------



## ajb (18 September 2014)

my friend has just bought a 5 year old in the UK by him...only had him 4 weeks but hes a cracker and seems so sensible for a baby horse...seriously looking towards him as a sire for my next horse....


----------



## SharonMannion (19 September 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			I have one of his grandsons who has the 'look ' of him .
		
Click to expand...

could you share some photos of him please


----------



## SharonMannion (19 September 2014)

ajb said:



			my friend has just bought a 5 year old in the UK by him...only had him 4 weeks but hes a cracker and seems so sensible for a baby horse...seriously looking towards him as a sire for my next horse....
		
Click to expand...

Could she share some photos of him and don't look any further for any Windgap Blue horse if we don't have one to suit we will find one for you and check out our facebook page Windgap Stud


----------



## SusieQBlue (9 January 2016)

My mare, Susie Q, is by Windgap Blue our of Lorraine's Girl! I only bought her this weekend but already she is showing what an amazing horse she is. She is so calm and gentle. A classic ISH in build and temperament (her mother was part thoroughbred). What colour is you Windgap mare because mine is black but others are grey and chestnut?


----------



## Bing184 (10 January 2016)

SusieQBlue said:



			My mare, Susie Q, is by Windgap Blue our of Lorraine's Girl! I only bought her this weekend but already she is showing what an amazing horse she is. She is so calm and gentle. A classic ISH in build and temperament (her mother was part thoroughbred). What colour is you Windgap mare because mine is black but others are grey and chestnut?
		
Click to expand...

My mare sounds very similar, she is a complete angel. Has an amazing jump and beautiful movement. She is quite short with a wide back. She is black with 4 white socks and a white stripe, I've not seen many black ones either. Did you get her from a dealer? I've not seen many horses by windgap blue for sale because i would love to maybe get another youngster by him.&#128522;


----------

